# Old Skills Assessment Date on EOI, ITA Received



## Nauy9

Hi all, hope to receive some advice here:

I received ITA to apply for Australian PR under subclass 189 on 06Oct22.

However, I noticed an error on my EOI under skills assessment. I had placed the old skills assessment date in my EOI.
Skills assessment performed by Engineers Australia.
I have 2 skills assessment under the same EA ID.

1) 1st skills assessment was certified by EA in Apr 2018 for my education
2) I added on a 2nd second skills assessment for my work experience, certified by EA in Feb2020.

My EOI profile had stated the 1st skills assessment date (Apr 2018) with my application ID instead of my EA ID. I apologize I probably misunderstood what was written on the EOI, on hindsight I should have updated when I received my 2nd assessment.

I have both letters available and calculated that I would not be overclaiming any points. The issue is with the 1st skills assessment date and application ID on my EOI (which would appear outdated).

My EOI was created in Nov 2020.

Would it be safe for me to proceed?

Look forward to receiving responses!


----------



## RDStranger

Nauy9 said:


> Hi all, hope to receive some advice here:
> 
> I received ITA to apply for Australian PR under subclass 189 on 06Oct22.
> 
> However, I noticed an error on my EOI under skills assessment. I had placed the old skills assessment date in my EOI.
> Skills assessment performed by Engineers Australia.
> I have 2 skills assessment under the same EA ID.
> 
> 1) 1st skills assessment was certified by EA in Apr 2018 for my education
> 2) I added on a 2nd second skills assessment for my work experience, certified by EA in Feb2020.
> 
> My EOI profile had stated the 1st skills assessment date (Apr 2018) with my application ID instead of my EA ID. I apologize I probably misunderstood what was written on the EOI, on hindsight I should have updated when I received my 2nd assessment.
> 
> I have both letters available and calculated that I would not be overclaiming any points. The issue is with the 1st skills assessment date and application ID on my EOI (which would appear outdated).
> 
> My EOI was created in Nov 2020.
> 
> Would it be safe for me to proceed?
> 
> Look forward to receiving responses!


This is simply a minor typo and nothing more. When you complete your 189 application put down proper dates, updated reference numbers and IDs etc and that's all you need to it. Nothing to worry about here.


----------

